# Transmisión debajo del agua.



## billy boot (Mar 30, 2006)

Queria saber si los emisores i receptores (emisor CI LM1871 i el receptor CI LM1872) pueden transmitir a objetos que se encuentran bajo el agua. 

Gracias!


----------



## cuervokbza (Mar 30, 2006)

no creo que haya inconveniente, sin embargo espera la respuesta de alguien mas competente que yo.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 30, 2006)

billy boot dijo:
			
		

> Queria saber si los emisores i receptores (emisor CI LM1871 i el receptor CI LM1872) pueden transmitir a objetos que se encuentran bajo el agua.
> 
> Gracias!



Si quiere trabajar bajo el agua sería muy bueno los ultrasonidos, recuerde que las ballenas y algunos sonares los utilizan.

En cuanto al que dice y cualquier que use, solo recuerde que cuando una onda pasa de un medio a otro de diferente densidad, se acerca o se aleja de la normal, posiblemente esto cause ligeras deformaciones de la onda, puede encontra mejor información en algún libro de física

Saludos


----------



## akyles (Nov 7, 2006)

Las ondas electromagneticas o radiofrecuencia no se transmiten por el agua.  Ningun transmisor de radiofrecuencia funciona bajo el agua, para eso se utiliza ultrasonido.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 8, 2006)

ademas haria corto debajo del agua


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 8, 2006)

Si que se transmiten el problema esta en la atenuacon segun la longitud de onda. Los submarinos utilizan ondas de muy baja frecuencia (VLF7) del orden de <30khz.
Eso les limita mucho en la transmision de datos (muy poco ancho de banda) por eso utilizan ademas otros sistemas mediante flotadores para sacar antenas a la superficie.

No se hace ningun cortocircuito, recuerda que es una onda electromagnetica y por tanto tiene dos componentes electrica y magnetica. 

En teoria deberias reciclar una radio de AM y bajar todo lo posible la frecuencia resistonizando el sistema o utilizar circuitos como los relojes radiocontrolados tipo DCF77 mira en este foro.

Si es por pequeñas distancias el sistema de ultrasonidos parace totalmente factible y puede que te sea mas facil de construir ademas puedes reutilizar los sensores para mas aplicaciones como medir profundidad, densidad.....


----------



## capitanp (Nov 8, 2006)

[sarcasmo]ademas haria corto debajo del agua[/sarcasmo]


----------

